# Chinese SAR dogs on standby for Olympics.



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Interesting clip:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7446333.stm

Let's hope they are not needed.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes yes...Look closely at the video...The *VERY FIRST* dog shown is a *Malinois! * Even though the story claims only GSDs, Springers and Labs are used...:mrgreen:


----------

